

Dyslexie: the chubby-ankled font that makes reading easier for dyslexics - jcater
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/architecture-design-blog/2014/nov/12/dyslexie-new-font-that-makes-reading-easier-with-dyslexia

======
Someone1234
> Watching letters float and twist across a page, flipping and jumbling with
> gymnastic abandon, can be a daily frustration for readers with dyslexia.

It can? I supposedly have severe dyslexia but if I ever witnessed words
"flipping, jumping, with gymnastic abandon across the page" I'd go to the ER
immediately, either I was having a stroke or had got very late term
schizophrenia. Where do people get this stuff..?

This "Dyslexie" font gets rolled out every few months, and has no credible
scientific research backup up its effectiveness, and the little research that
has been done more or less says it is a wash (improvement in some places,
regression in other)[0].

It should be noted that this font is for sale. It is $89-99. So people have a
motivation to advertise it beyond just the betterment of the world (and the
author has an ulterior motivation for claiming it works).

Ultimately until there is legitimate third party research into it that shows
it works, then I'll regard it the same way I do alternative medicine.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyslexie#Research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyslexie#Research)

